# ROSS RIVER VIRUS - How long ???



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

My husband has Ross River virus and has had a 39C fever off and on as the panadol wears off for 3 weeks now. He looks like death warmed up. How long does this take??


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Im more familiar with chikungunya (closely related virus), but alphavirus induced fever is generally low grade lasting up to 7days.

39C and 3 weeks seems a bit unusual, but symptoms can be very variable.

If you are concerned take him back to the Dr.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

He has been back to doctors again, he now has a chest infection. Lets hope it doesnt turn into pneumonia. He is normally rarely sick and is definitely not used to sitting / laying around for this long.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Scarey stuff. Hang in there Sue.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

wishing the best for you and hubby to have a speedy recovery from now on Sue


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Ross is not fun at all. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I assume you have a correct diagnosis of RRF via blood test??
My doc took 2 weeks of elimination to arrive at RRF after multiple blood tests.
Treatment was fairly well ineffective at stopping its progression but moderated it's intensity I think.
My run in two years ago was about 7 weeks from first symptom to feeling ok again. 
The recovery is so gradual you don't feel relief, just another day of not feeling close to 100% again, then after a while you think back that i'm not really sick anymore.

If you think he is putting it on, he isn't......it saps you dry of the desire to move. I remember feeling that eating a meal was something that I don't ever want to endure again.

There are some short term drugs that help with that motivational part of it, but they are short term use only.

Make sure the doctor writes RRF at the top of his records so each time he sees him in the future he remembers to be aware of early onset signs.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

No never thought he was putting it on he's just not that kind of guy. I just need to get some more patience I think.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

My sister got it about 13 years ago when she was living in Byron. It took her 6 months to completely get over it to the point where she was doing half and full marathons again.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I must have been lucky, Sue... because I had no classic symptoms, I didn't realise I had RRF, but it gave me frozen shoulder... and I hope your man doesn't get that... it is definitely not fun! I don't class that part of RRF as being lucky.

PAIN!!!

When the frozen shoulder was almost sorted, a blood test revealed RRF.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> I must have been lucky, Sue... because I had no classic symptoms, I didn't realise I had RRF, but it gave me frozen shoulder... and I hope your man doesn't get that... it is definitely not fun! I don't class that part of RRF as being lucky.
> 
> PAIN!!!
> 
> ...


About 10 years ago they did blood tests on a random sample of people in Bunbury WA. Turned out nearly half of them had had RRF despite less than 10% having been diagnosed with it. Seems some people are lucky and don't get symptoms beyond a normal virus.

Good luck Sue, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay sue and i know your husband is a total wildman, so must be hard on him.
probably the roos on KI acting as a resevoir,

RRV is a difficult one. very similar sort of stats to glandular fever/infectious mono/epstein barr virus.

quite common, most people are not terribly badly affected , some are.

he sounds like he has it bad. no treatment really BUT (and this is important) reassure him he WILL get better.
there is quite a mental aspect to RRV and glandular fever. they tend to strike healthy people and can , sort of , rock their previous notions of being "bulletproof".
the disease itself tends to cause a "grumpiness, pissed off sort of mental condition " which is part being disabled (often for the first time) and also probably a mild viral encephalitis (when your whole body is inflamed, your brain probably is too).

the tests for him (and anyone else who has had it) will now ALWAYS show a positive titre for rrv. so its easy for a dumb doctor or naturopath to keep testing in years to come and say "oh look, you still have RRV" . this is not the case.

but as i say, about 10 % of people with rrv and IM go onto a "chronic fatigue syndrome" and these are a bastard to treat.

so, follow grinner recipe.

2 months maximum kindness, lots of panadine and voltaren and rest.
then 2 months encouragement and slowly getting back into it, even if your tired, you must do a graded exercise program and get some fresh air.

if at 4 months the patient is still in their pyjamas all day, its time to put a can of "whoop ass' under them. 
its easy to get into the downhill spiral of the sick role and lose ones confidence, strength and mental health.
so at 4 months , its time to get challanging and encouraging.

all the best.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like a really bugger Sue, not good for hubby either.

A good B multi, activated is better, for energy and the immune system can help.
A good C vitamin and Zinc for the immune system can help. Garlic is good to.
Curcumin (Tumeric), Bromelain (pineapple stem), BioPerine (black pepper extract) and there is plenty of others that are good for inflammation. Voltarin is ok for short term but can upset the tummy with prolonged use.

I've been having problems with fatigue for the last few years, probably bought on be extreme stress and poor diet (they often go together) and if I stick to the game plan (diet, exercise and a few well chosen vitamins and herbs) I'm fine, stray from it and I go down hill. In exercise, low impact walking/kayaking, occasional short sprints and lifting heavy things. Diet depends on the individual, but keep alcohol, sugar and wheat to a minimum.

Be careful of anything with Codeine in it, for me it makes my symptoms worse, as little as half a tablet will make me tied for 24 hours (also bungs me up). I do get use to it after awhile, but I prefer to only use it for extreme pain.

Make sure he has a low impact hobby to keep him occupied, I got into Hifi, listening to good music helps me but I also get into making my own speakers, amps and other equipment. Stuff like photography, wood work, etc are all good anything that will get you out of bed and doin stuff.

I'm sure he'll be better soon and back to doing all the housework and cooking. ;-)


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I survived on panadeine forte, voltaren and energy drinks to get through the day at work. I think I had 3 days off in total with it but if I wasnt the boss I would have had a month off. On the worst of days I swapped the voltaren for Prednisone, didnt make me feel any better but kept me out of bed. Send him fishing on weekends, if nothing else it will be enjoyable and some form of exercise.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys I am the one with no patience so thats what I need to work on ! He is not physically capable of even walking to the shed right now (week 4). He is emotionally fragile and I need to watch what I say WOW I never put that into the brain being affected (will save the jokes for when he is well again). I can't send him fishing as it's me and the boys who fish in this family. I am however going for a paddle tomorrow for the health of my brain :lol: . He is the semi retired one in the family I still work full time shift work. As for getting another bloke jes I have been married for 30 years it's a bit late for that.
Ross River is a bitch I know that now.


----------

